
Show HN: Asroute – View unique networks traversed by traceroute - steven_pack
https://github.com/stevenpack/asroute
======
dmytton
Traceroute is fine for casual analysis but it is inaccurate and/or incomplete
for anything serious because it misses routers that use load balancing on
packet headers. For research purposes, it's better to use Paris Traceroute:
[https://paris-traceroute.net](https://paris-traceroute.net)

> Why should you use Paris traceroute?

> Because traceroute fails in the presence of routers that employ load
> balancing on packet header fields. The failures lead to the discovery of
> inaccurate and incomplete paths, that may mislead operators during problem
> diagnosis and result in erroneous internet maps. Paris traceroute, by
> controling packet header contents, obtains a more precise picture of the
> actual routes that packets follow.

~~~
travbrack
This looks neat. Do you know what specifically it does differently than the
traditional one? The blurb is vague and the "learn more" link is dead.

~~~
gpvos
Try the "about" link at the top.

~~~
travbrack
Ah, wasn't showing up on mobile

------
jart
If anyone's curious how the tool is obtaining this information:

    
    
        $ dig +short TXT 8.8.8.8.origin.asn.cymru.com
        "15169 | 8.8.8.0/24 | US | arin | 1992-12-01"
        $ dig +short TXT AS15169.asn.cymru.com
        "15169 | US | arin | 2000-03-30 | GOOGLE, US"
    

See also [https://team-cymru.com/community-services/ip-asn-
mapping/#dn...](https://team-cymru.com/community-services/ip-asn-mapping/#dns)

------
jlgaddis
Related: " _Traceroute Lies! A Typical Misinterpretation Of Output_ " [0],
previously discussed here on HN [1].

\---

[0]: [https://movingpackets.net/2017/10/06/misinterpreting-
tracero...](https://movingpackets.net/2017/10/06/misinterpreting-traceroute/)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15474043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15474043)

------
smnv
mtr -z? I mean, it is a good learning effort, but if someone doesn’t know
about mtr, they should: [https://bitwizard.nl/mtr/](https://bitwizard.nl/mtr/)

~~~
iso1210
To be fair the man page on my nearest ubuntu machine says

    
    
           -z, --aslookup
                  MISSING
    
    

I assume from the context that it does the mtr equiv "traceroute -A" though

------
samoa42
while the as_number->as_name lookup is usefull i would have opted for adding
this feature to one (or more) of the existing utilities (traceroute, mtr,
paris-traceroute) instead of crafting yet another command.

~~~
jlgaddis
FWIW:

    
    
      $ traceroute -A ...
    
      $ mtr -z ...

~~~
steven_pack
-A gets you the AS, my tool looks up the name. So you can see "Oh, it goes from Comcast, to Cogent to Google." cool. Rather than ASNs which you don't immediately recognize.

